# Can’t get the auger pulley off



## twsarch (Dec 16, 2013)

I have an old craftsman snow blower, has to be over 20 years old. The engine runs great, starts first pull when cold. The auger gear went so I tried to take it apart to fix. Took the front end off and it looks like the next step is to get the pulley off. The pulley has a key and a bolt that goes to a flat spot on the shaft. Got them both off and the pulley rotates on the shaft freely and moves a bit back and forth along the shaft as well. But it won’t come off. Looks like it should but won’t. In desperation I tried a gear puller, slide hammer and even tried to grind a taper on the very end that gets exposed when the pulley is slid the other direction on the shaft as far as it will go (about 1/8”). All this has done is wreck the pulley so now I have to replace that too, if I can get it off. Is there a trick I am missing? Thanks


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sometimes there is a second set screw, but then it probably would not rotate.

Bad news but only good part is since the pulley is bad now anyway, cut it in half.

Most times at some point the pulley was loose and it wore grooves in itself and the shaft so they are stuck now. Someone tightened it up before it exploded.


----------



## twsarch (Dec 16, 2013)

td5771 said:


> Most times at some point the pulley was loose and it wore grooves in itself and the shaft so they are stuck now. Someone tightened it up before it exploded.


That's a great theory, one I didn't think of. Thanks. I am the third owner so who knows what happened before? I suppose the bolt could have come lose and the key got expelled at some point. 

I was considering taking a saw to the shaft and replacing all three parts. last year when this all happened the shaft was only about $15. I probably trashed the bearing too....so about $100 in parts plus shipping, may be worth it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Can you post the model number of it so we can take a look at it in a parts diagram


----------



## gravydude (Nov 16, 2011)

You'll need a torch, large hammer, large pry bar and some water.

A few years ago I had the same problem. I heated and beated the pulley for about an hour or two before I was able to remove it. I even broke a 5 lb wooden hammer handle in the process! 
Try heating it up and shocking it with water. (while prying on it) This seems to help.

Be prepared to replace the pulley. Mine was to badly bent up when I was done with it! I replaced it with a slightly smaller one from the local farm store. I had to play the guessing game for a new belt too.

Cheers and good luck!!


----------



## twsarch (Dec 16, 2013)

gravydude said:


> You'll need a torch, large hammer, large pry bar and some water.
> 
> A few years ago I had the same problem. I heated and beated the pulley for about an hour or two before I was able to remove it. I even broke a 5 lb wooden hammer handle in the process!
> Try heating it up and shocking it with water. (while prying on it) This seems to help.
> ...


 I tried heating it up and shocking the shaft with canned nitrogen too. I eventually cut off the impeller shaft to get it apart so I would have to replace that too. the impeller is rusted to the shaft and the augers are rusted to their shaft. I had the entire thing soaking in a bucket of used transmission fluid and acetone for a week and they are still so fused I broke the impeller trying to get it off. its done. I am in the market for a 24" to 26" blower with a blown engine, I have an engine. 

BTW the Model No. is *536.886150*


----------

